# Kolsch Ale Recommendations?



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Anybody know of any of these available in the States? A local brewery here has a fantastic Kolsch-style ale, but they don't bottle, unfortunately.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Tough one .. not a style that is popular or that has caught on. Abita made one a while back if my memory serves me, I thought it was OK, pretty close to the style, and I tried it in bottles and on tap at their brewery. I don't know of any other but I'll check my local shop when I'm in buying beer tomorrow to see if any are available.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Never had one, sounds good! A Google search brought up many US breweries that make Kolsch "style" Ales but didn't find any importers. I will to have to keep looking. Always glad to try something new :tu, thanks!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks, Sean! I know it's a bit specific, but I've not found anything I like better for warm weather gulping.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

There is a little microbrewery in Covington, LA that does a Kolsch. Visit the link http://www.heinerbrau.com/


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Shiner makes a pretty good Kolsch.

Saint Arnold makes my favorite though, I thought the Shiner was my favorite until I started drinking this. It's my favorite non-seasonal beer from Saint Arnold so I've always got some in one of the beer fridges.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, guys. I'm currently looking into all those options, and whether I can get them here in Georgia.

After a little research of my own (imagine that), I found that Adirondack (which I can get locally), Harpoon, and Sierra Nevada all make a Kolsch-style. The Adirondack and Sierra Nevada get particularly shining reviews, and I'm going to seek these out, along with your recommendations, this afternoon.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

The only one I've seen around my part of the states is Goose Island's Summertime beer, which I'm really not impressed with. This is definitely an under-represented style right now. The craft industry is too obsessed with big beers. I think (hope?) things will even out over the next few years as "Double/Imperial/Extreme" everything leads to fatigue. They have their place, but I had to shake my head when I noticed Pyramid just announced their Imperial Hefe. I mean, come on.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

burninator said:


> Thanks for the heads up, guys. I'm currently looking into all those options, and whether I can get them here in Georgia.
> 
> After a little research of my own (imagine that), I found that Adirondack (which I can get locally), Harpoon, and Sierra Nevada all make a Kolsch-style. The Adirondack and Sierra Nevada get particularly shining reviews, and I'm going to seek these out, along with your recommendations, this afternoon.


Well damn, I forgot all about the Sierra Nevada. I'd put it between the Shiner and the St. Arnold, if you're looking for a good summer beer give their Summerfest a try as well. It's good, but again I'd give the edge to the St. Arnold Summer Pils.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Here is the top 10 from 303 found on on BeerAdvocate.com.

1 Kölsch Ale
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.60%
brewer: Victory Brewing Company

2 Cambridge House Copper Hill Kölsch
style: Kölsch / abv: 5.10%
brewer: Cambridge House, The

3 Fruh Kolsch
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.80%
brewer: Brauerei Früh Am Dom

4 Vienna Gold
style: Kölsch / abv: 5.25%
brewer: Cambridge Brewing Company

5 Hyland Farmhand Ale
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.00%
brewer: Hyland Orchard and Brewery

6 Eisenbahn Dourada (Kölsch)
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.80%
brewer: Cervejaria Sudbrack Ltda

7 Summer Solstice Ale
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.00%
brewer: Uinta Brewing Company

8 McNeill's Kölsch
style: Kölsch / abv: 5.20%
brewer: McNeill's Brewery

9 Regatta Golden
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.20%
brewer: Cambridge Brewing Company

10 Germantown Blonde
style: Kölsch / abv: 4.80%
brewer: General Lafayette Inn & Brewery

You know what? I've totally given up on these xxx-style beers. Beer styles are mostly regional and a result of the local conditions: the available hops, yeast, and especially the water. I've never had a _Best Bitter _or a _Saison_, say, brewed in the USA that is even a patch on the original. Even when the original gets shipped over here in bottles or kegs, the taste bears no comparison to the taste of a freshly brewed pint in the place of origin.

Beer and bread should be consumed fresh; wine and cheese (and cigars!) are better aged.

But hey, whatever floats your boat!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the additional ideas. I don't disagree with you, CG. Part of the allure, I'm sure, is the beer I originally drank straight from the brewery. I have pretty easy access to this, but, like I said, they don't bottle.

I guess what I'm trying to do is recreate that general taste in a more easily accessed beer. I'll still take a look this afternoon and let you all know what I find.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> You know what? I've totally given up on these xxx-style beers. Beer styles are mostly regional and a result of the local conditions: the available hops, yeast, and especially the water. I've never had a _Best Bitter _or a _Saison_, say, brewed in the USA that is even a patch on the original. Even when the original gets shipped over here in bottles or kegs, the taste bears no comparison to the taste of a freshly brewed pint in the place of origin.


I'm more worried about how it tastes than what style it is. The style on the label just generally gives me a good starting point as to what to expect before I open it. All the Kolsch beers I named above have Kolsch on the label and taste good, I can't promise anymore than that. 



Corona Gigante said:


> Beer and bread should be consumed fresh; wine and cheese (and cigars!) are better aged.


You're close enough to know, it doesn't come much fresher than St. Arnold down here. :ss


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

tiptone said:


> You're close enough to know, it doesn't come much fresher than St. Arnold down here. :ss


I love drinking it at the brewery, not so much out of the bottle. On tap, it's better at some pubs than others, probably based on the volume (the more they sell, the fresher the barrel is likely to be). Like every other US microbrew I've tried, and believe me I've tried a lot, I find the hops far too aggressive for my tastes. When I'm out I mostly drink Old Speckled Hen if I can find it on tap, which kind of goes against what I was saying about fresh beer.


----------



## tiptone (Jul 30, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> I love drinking it at the brewery, not so much out of the bottle. On tap, it's better at some pubs than others, probably based on the volume (the more they sell, the fresher the barrel is likely to be). Like every other US microbrew I've tried, and believe me I've tried a lot, I find the hops far too aggressive for my tastes. When I'm out I mostly drink Old Speckled Hen if I can find it on tap, which kind of goes against what I was saying about fresh beer.


That's funny, I like the Christmas Ale out of the bottle but don't really care for it on tap.

The Summer Pils is my favorite and I've been drinking it all summer long and only had two off beers from one six pack. It's probably safe to say I've been through 10-12 six packs since it was released in April.

I don't really care for any IPA, they just seem like an excuse to go overboard with the hops. Talk about bitter beer face.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

Alaskan Brewing Co. (http://www.alaskanbeer.com/summer.html) has a nice Kölsch style summer ale. I suck down a couple of cases each summer but it's only available on the West Coast.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here are three more Kolsch Beers that are bottled and brewed in the USA!

Blackstone Chaser Pale Ale - This is a Kolsch Style Beer
Nashville, TN. www.blackstonebrewery.com

Crooked River Kolsch Ale
Frederick, Maryland

Hales Kolsch 45
Seattle, WA - www.halesales.com/pub.htm

Johnny


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

tiptone said:


> Shiner makes a pretty good Kolsch.
> 
> Saint Arnold makes my favorite though, I thought the Shiner was my favorite until I started drinking this. It's my favorite non-seasonal beer from Saint Arnold so I've always got some in one of the beer fridges.


I came here to say this. I enjoy both and if you live in Texas or someplace where you can get them try em out! You won't be disappointed


----------



## nortmand (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Goose Island's Summertime beer is a kolsch. As far as beer being consumed fresh, it depends on the style. There are hundreds of beers that are much better after a few years and many that deserve at least 5.


----------

